# Skyscraper build in 15 days



## vandemolengraaf (Sep 11, 2008)

This company in China constructs in 15 days a skyscraper. and can handle a earthquake of 9. Impressive to see complete elements are placed

http://www.zideo.nl/player/?playzideo=6c4957556f566871&zideo=6c5947556e6c633d


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i saw the video in several other threads before, there is also a project planned with this system that would be over 600m in terms of height and that built in only few months, but i cannot see that coming, i think the limit for this kind of building is at around 250m. For chinese cities this is perfect though with so many buildings going up, this would help a lot of people :cheers:


----------



## Şölen (Jul 17, 2012)

Or they put the pieces together in 15 days. Yet again, I can't imagine that after 50 years skyscrapers will be built in 15-20 days


----------

